# Outdoor Tv



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to do this. Anyone?

I want to install a low profile mount on the outside of the trailer and run my necessary cables. Anyone have any ideas or seen this done? I know the new high end trailers have this, but I'm not buying a new trailer. I'm thinking of like a 26 inch or 32 inch.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

My Sydney 29RLS came from the factory with that feature. It uses the same mount as inside the trailer so the TV can be relocated very easily. It has outlets and cable connection just behind the outdoor cook stove. I haven't used the outdoor connections yet but I plan to on the next trip on the first weekend in October.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I want to do this. Anyone?
> 
> I want to install a low profile mount on the outside of the trailer and run my necessary cables. Anyone have any ideas or seen this done? I know the new high end trailers have this, but I'm not buying a new trailer. I'm thinking of like a 26 inch or 32 inch.


I ran wires underneath, back up under sink and put connections in outdoor Kitchen.



















I used this Exterior TV mount from Jensen rv direct , we leave the inside Tv's alone and take an extra one for outside


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I want to do this. Anyone?
> 
> I want to install a low profile mount on the outside of the trailer and run my necessary cables. Anyone have any ideas or seen this done? I know the new high end trailers have this, but I'm not buying a new trailer. I'm thinking of like a 26 inch or 32 inch.


On our 250RS, we have the capability of bringing the Tv outside - and its great....its amazing all the background noise that you notice when your trying to watch Tv outside....Even with the volume turned up, I still have a hard time hearing the Tv....(it may be my hearing is going too!!







)


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> On our 250RS, we have the capability of bringing the Tv outside - and its great....its amazing all the background noise that you notice when your trying to watch Tv outside....Even with the volume turned up, I still have a hard time hearing the Tv....(it may be my hearing is going too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea - we did this with ours. Pulled it outside to watch the vikings/Packers preseason game a couple weekends ago. Grilling, beer, bonfires, football and more beer! Made for a great night and some jealous neighbors.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I ran wires underneath, back up under sink and put connections in outdoor Kitchen.
> 
> I used this Exterior TV mount from Jensen rv direct , we leave the inside Tv's alone and take an extra one for outside


I'm liking the external remote eye. I was trying to come up with a solution for that for my setup.

Kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure what radio you have, but mine i could get THIS Remote eye for....its a standard RCA Jack......... i actually got a couple and put a splitter on it so when we swivel our TV around from living room to bed room we can control the DVD and movie............... then i ran one to camp kitchen...also ran component cables out so that i can watch a movie or control my IPOD and use the TV as the IPOD Screen......... remote eye outside allows me to control the volume and IPOD, my Radio has a jack on the back (ADAPTER PLUG LINK)to lug an ipod in that will give you full IPOD Control with the display on the TV.....almost like a juke box look.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Not sure what radio you have,


I have the Jensen AWM970, so yeah, I'm going to be picking up a couple of those. My next mod to that DVD player was going to be running RCA cables up to the front bedroom wall mounted TV. I might as well run one of those eyes up there too.

Thanks for the info on those.

Kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

K. Smith said:


> Not sure what radio you have,


I have the Jensen AWM970, so yeah, I'm going to be picking up a couple of those. My next mod to that DVD player was going to be running RCA cables up to the front bedroom wall mounted TV. I might as well run one of those eyes up there too.

Thanks for the info on those.

Kevin
[/quote]

Excellent!! I have to find the link....you might want anothjer remote..... i think they are only like 9-10.00 and come with the watch battery(which is 1/2 the cost).


----------

